# cockatiel



## acstua (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi

Ive had budgies in the past, pretty much my whole childhood

anyhow ive moved out, my last budgie was with the parents still and has since passed away 

Looking to getting a cockatiel but have a few questions

1/ Any breeders or places i can get a fairly tame young cockatiel from near Colchester Essex?

2/ Would one cockatiel be ok if he/she was on his/her own during the day, but plenty of attention when i get back from work?

3/ whats the min sized cage i should be looking at ?


Many thanks in advance


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

acstua said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive had budgies in the past, pretty much my whole childhood
> 
> ...


It's a shame for a young bird to be kept alone,it would be better with company.If you have no joy on here with a bird/s try 'Birdtrek' (Google) there are many parrotlike breeders advertise on there.
as for the cage...just get the biggest you can.
And be warned with cockatiels...they can spot an open window and are gone in a flash...they're sods for it.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

My cockatiel is 17 yrs old i have parrot cage for him we leave radio on when out he doesnt get out to fly about much now is eyesights not to great but he is happy and healthy


----------

